# game to play on the hill



## Dcp584 (Sep 10, 2007)

Sounds like a fast track to broken ankles.


----------



## Guest (Jan 5, 2008)

yeah, i'd say just good old fashioned game of tag would probably work just as good.

DCP & his crew like to play tag going down the hill...but they tag each other's butts :dunno:


----------



## Guest (Jan 5, 2008)

actually i never was hurt from playing this. recently we were going up on the lift and could not decide who was going to be it. so my friend reaches down at the last second of getting off and said well your it and unhooks my binding. i had to get off the lift with one ski. no one i played this with ever got hurt.


----------



## Dcp584 (Sep 10, 2007)

N~R~G said:


> DCP & his crew like to play tag going down the hill...but they tag each other's butts :dunno:


Your just upset because you didn't get to play.:cheeky4:


----------



## Dcp584 (Sep 10, 2007)

RedHonda00 said:


> actually i never was hurt from playing this. recently we were going up on the lift and could not decide who was going to be it. so my friend reaches down at the last second of getting off and said well your it and unhooks my binding. i had to get off the lift with one ski. no one i played this with ever got hurt.


It's sounds sketchy. Plus I would assume it would be a lot different to play on skis vs a snowboard. It just sounds like a silly and dangerous way to determine who is it. I agree that regular tag is a better idea. If you what to change things like you have to tag this person on this part of there body then fine.

One other thing what are you doing on a Snowboarding forum if you ski???


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2008)

im starting to snowboard. that is why i joined


----------



## Mr. Right (Sep 27, 2007)

Yeah that would be a lot harder on a snowboard than skis. Sounds like a bad idea, you would just end up tackling your buddy trying to get his bindings loose because imo there would never be a way to do it riding. A good old fashioned game of snowball tag is never bad though, limits human to human contact (dangerous at high speeds) and keeps your bindings on. It works you on your turns and agility as well.


----------



## Dcp584 (Sep 10, 2007)

RedHonda00 said:


> im starting to snowboard. that is why i joined


Oh Ok thats makes sense


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2008)

/me holds ankle from thoughts of hurting it.

:[


----------



## alaric (Aug 28, 2007)

I still think a game of horse is a great way to improve, wether it's park or freeriding


----------



## sedition (Feb 8, 2007)

RedHonda00 said:


> no one i played this with ever got hurt.


Thousands of people drive home drunk every night of the year, without indicdent, and no one gets hurt from it. However, that does not mean it was an act of good judgment.


----------



## alaric (Aug 28, 2007)

sedition said:


> Thousands of people drive home drunk every night of the year, without indicdent, and no one gets hurt from it. However, that does not mean it was an act of good judgment.


+100 for sedition.
You, sir, just earned major respect from me.


----------



## sedition (Feb 8, 2007)

alaric said:


> +100 for sedition.
> You, sir, just earned major respect from me.


Hah. Thanks. You had mine quite some time ago.


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

when you hear someone tear their acl it makes a loud pop. not sure about the ankle, but getting amped up chasing someone with one foot clipped in sounds like an awesome way to find out.


----------



## neednsnow (Nov 30, 2007)

Mr. Right said:


> A good old fashioned game of snowball tag is never bad though.




Ditto, this also builds coordination when riding, getting snow, and throwing all while going down the mtn. As mentioned, before, not good when barreling down the hill, or when someone is hitting a stellar jump! I like my ankles.

That aside, I found a set of snowblades that secure using snowboard bindings! I bought them for the girl. I've never skied, but I think Imma give these a shot for fun of my boots fit the bindings.


----------



## Mr. Right (Sep 27, 2007)

neednsnow said:


> Ditto, this also builds coordination when riding, getting snow, and throwing all while going down the mtn. As mentioned, before, not good when barreling down the hill, or when someone is hitting a stellar jump! I like my ankles.
> 
> That aside, I found a set of snowblades that secure using snowboard bindings! I bought them for the girl. I've never skied, but I think Imma give these a shot for fun of my boots fit the bindings.


Hm, I wonder if you could get any skins for those snowblades. Could be a good way to travel light backcountry because you'd have some good flotation (better than boots, prolly not quite like snowshoes) and you could slide through the downhill parts of your hike instead of walk them. You could walk up the hill with this sort of pattern

\ /
\ /
\ /
and maybe not even need skins all that bad. They are nice and short so you wouldn't have to worry about crossing them. Just get the widest snowblades you can find....


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2008)

I frequently play regular tag with a few of my bud's at the mountain. It's always a good time, and mostly safe.


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2008)

yeah playing tag is fun but sometimes we get too carried away but thats mostly from being under the influence lol.


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2008)

I see broken fingers in the future...


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2008)

good luck unhooking a snowboard binding, you'll probably loose a finger if you try that on me. 

why not just play tag like we do, with snowballs aimed at each others heads, only we don't call it tag, i call it ninja attack and actually no one else knows we are playing but me. :laugh:


----------



## Guest (Apr 17, 2008)

I'm for the snowball tag idea. It's way fun that way and you only get hurt if you're an idiot and aren't paying attention. Or your genius friend makes a snowball with a rock in it....


----------



## 51bombed (Sep 21, 2010)

THREAD REVIVAL.
my version of "ninja attack"

local mtn with some buddies, blaze the hill, hop on the lift, catch the new people in your group with some snowballs... aerial ninja attack.


----------



## Smokehaus (Nov 2, 2010)

Protip.

If you are throwing snowballs at people you don't know from the lift make sure they can't ride the lift back up and catch you before you make it down the mountain. :thumbsup:

( Resource: Me catching multiple punks down the mountain. They usually stop acting tough when they realize you were they one they were trying to hit and you are now in their face. :laugh: )


----------



## Phenom (Dec 15, 2007)

Since the thread was revived:

That game is nothing. Me and my buddies play king of the lift. It's a four player game, you get on a high speed quad then wait until you're half way up the top. You lift the restraint bar and then the last person to get knocked off the chair wins. The best part is the losers half to hike up to the top once they regain consciousness and snap their shin bone back into place underneath the skin. Hella fun.


----------



## Music Moves (Jan 23, 2009)

G.N.A.R.

GNAR The movie | Unofficial Networks


----------



## 51bombed (Sep 21, 2010)

Smokehaus said:


> Protip.
> 
> If you are throwing snowballs at people you don't know from the lift make sure they can't ride the lift back up and catch you before you make it down the mountain. :thumbsup:
> 
> ( Resource: Me catching multiple punks down the mountain. They usually stop acting tough when they realize you were they one they were trying to hit and you are now in their face. :laugh: )


as i said in my post though. i aim for buddies in my day group... never a stranger... not cool to bomb on some random persons fun filled day.


----------



## BliND KiNK (Feb 22, 2010)

psshhhhh... spraying and snowballs are sissy stuff.. I just bonk people standing in the middle of runs... first blood is extra pizzzzoints. :cheeky4::cheeky4::cheeky4:


----------

